
Filecoin | Democratized Cloud Storage - aburan28
http://filecoin.io/
======
Nanzikambe
Mailing list doesn't accept valid email addresses containing a "+" symbol.
Guess I'm not signing up then.

~~~
_prometheus
Nanzikambe ahh thanks! this is fixed now. had a bug :)

------
stevedekorte
Why not just use bitcoin for these services?

